# rapido couplers



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

do they still use the square looking ones or no


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*What are you asking?*



firescales22 said:


> do they still use the square looking ones or no


firescale22;

I'm not sure I understand your question. :dunno:

If you mean, "Are Rapido's N-scale, "square looking" couplers still being manufactured?"..........No, or at least, I don't think so. 

If you mean "Are those "square looking" rapido couplers used on Rapido company's current production, beautiful, but expensive, HO-scale, trains?"............... No they are not.

If you mean, "Are there any Rapido couplers still being used by N-scalers?"................ Yes.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> firescale22;
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your question. :dunno:
> 
> ...


oh sorry i do apologize my wording sux


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, tell us what you mean then.....hwell:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, tell us what you mean then.....hwell:


oh sorry


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

here it is


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

that one


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, you showed 2 different ones.....so again, which one?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

the one that says "rapido coupler" underneath it


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, now that we know which coupler you mean, traction fan's answer is definitely right on.....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

okay that clears it up!


----------

